# see Santa's sleigh from anywhere in the UK. 24th



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you have young kids or grandkids he will be flying over on the 24th about 17:17 to 17:23, starting in the low West moving East. Remember and wave 

If you are interested you might even see the international space station :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll point Santa's sleigh out to my grandson


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> I'll point Santa's sleigh out to my grandson


yep and her better get to bed and sleep soon.... don't want to miss Santa

should be nice and bright as long as its clear  the magnitude of -1.3 is a bit brighter than the brightest star in the sky at that time.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Dont to to check out Norad's Santa tracker too....

http://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I hope its clear skies. Grandsons 1st birthday party today so although he'll be a bit too young, his cousins will be suitably exited - just before they're handed back to their mums and dads.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We caught a two second glimpse in between the clouds


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> We caught a two second glimpse in between the clouds


was crystal clear here, lovely pass if not the brightest it can be.

think I saw Santa waving.....   

amazing to think that there are human beings looking down on us from that little "star" moving across the sky.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> amazing to think that there are human beings looking down on us from that little "star" moving across the sky.


It certainly is! Apparently we're supposed to have more luck tomorrow at seeing Santa


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > amazing to think that there are human beings looking down on us from that little "star" moving across the sky.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Thought we'd missed it here but we had the little one's out in the garden trying to spot it and fortunately we're close enough to the flight path into Stansted for them to see it . The sharpest eyed even saw Rudolphs flashing red nose. 

Nothing quite like the image of little ones faces a Christmas. Brought it all back now we've got a grandson.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

M18NTT said:


> Brought it all back now we've got a grandson.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone


There's nothing quite like grandchildren; so so lovely in their awe inspired innocence


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Or download the ISS app


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

pas_55 said:


> Or download the ISS app


Iridium is a good app, it tracks iridium satellites too which look like bright flares in the sky, can be bright enough to cast a shadow behind you if it's dark.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The angel Gabriel will be passing overhead tomorrow morning, at 525am if anyone is up.
Or is it the star of Beezelbulb, I forget?

Hopefully be a clear night for most. 
It'll rise from 18deg in the SW to a height of 49deg and disappear 18deg above the ESE horizon, visible for 4 minutes.

https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/


----------

